# Sock yarn for weaving



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

A lovely friend gave me sock wool which was thicker than i'd usually use for socks. There was some left over warp on the loom and just enough of both for a scarf.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow....that is just a beauty!


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

GrannyMo said:


> A lovely friend gave me sock wool which was thicker than i'd usually use for socks. There was some left over warp on the loom and just enough of both for a scarf.


This is beautiful. What is the name of the pattern you used for this? I'm a new weaver so I don't know any patterns by name.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The scarf is beautiful. Love the changing colors.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Lovely


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

That is so pretty.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How pretty I really like the colors what was the sock yarn?


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Nitting.More - sorry I'm not sure of the exact name but its a kind of birds eye weave which I wove on 4 heddles.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

It was a double knitting 75% wool with 25% acrylic bought in France. Afraid i've thrown the ball band but guess its one of the Bergere range. Sorry I can't be more specific mama879.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Woah! That is one amazing scarf. Well done, indeed!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful! I love weaving with this type of yarn, nice surprises!????


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow, that turned out very nice. It would go with anything.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

That is beautiful!! I love weaving with sock or lace weight yarn because it makes such a nice drapey fabric. Looking at the pattern in your scarf, you must have a more versatile loom than my rigid heddle. I am learning that with a pick up stick, there is a lot I can do with my simple loom.


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

Nice colors!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Lovely scarf and work.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> That is beautiful!! I love weaving with sock or lace weight yarn because it makes such a nice drapey fabric. Looking at the pattern in your scarf, you must have a more versatile loom than my rigid heddle. I am learning that with a pick up stick, there is a lot I can do with my simple loom.


She said she did it on 4 heedles. We have great looms what r u talking about. lol lol


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice patterning and use of your orphan yarn!


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

That is absolutely stunning!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful scarf. Great job of weaving. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------

